# Cheap international landline calls



## Murt10 (23 Dec 2005)

Just found this  on boards.ie. the lads there  seem  to  be impressed.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2054865868



Murt


----------



## noddy (23 Dec 2005)

Has any members on here ever tryed it. If it works, thanks a lot Murt.


----------



## podgerodge (23 Dec 2005)

Telestunt has been mentioned for a long long time on AAM.  It's a great service.


----------



## alligator (23 Dec 2005)

noddy said:
			
		

> Has any members on here ever tryed it. If it works, thanks a lot Murt.


 
Definitely works. Friends of mine can even access the number from their work phones when normally calls are restricted to Dublin landlines only.


----------



## UpTheBanner (1 Jan 2006)

Hi All,

I've started to use www.blueface.ie (99 euro for ATA box plus 6 mths free calls to Irish landlines) and combining this free 6 mth offer with [broken link removed] (dialling international numbers using a 1890 number) all my international calls are free.

I dunno how telestunt make their money but I'm not complaining.


----------



## podgerodge (1 Jan 2006)

UpTheBanner said:
			
		

> combining this free 6 mth offer with telestunt (dialling international numbers using a 1890 number) all my international calls are free.



But you are paying for the 1890 call 4.92 cents per minute peak , 1.26 cent off peak I think.


----------



## UpTheBanner (1 Jan 2006)

Hi,

no - the calls are definitely free for the 1st 6mths at least. Blueface allows you to view all you calls and costs online once an account is setup.

Having just checked the website - after the 6mth offer the cost per min (in euro) will be:
Ireland - LoCall 1890Peak 
0.032Off-Peak 
0.017

3.2 cents and 1.7 cents


----------



## podgerodge (2 Jan 2006)

That's great - unusual that they would include  non geographic numbers in their Irish free calls offer!


----------



## Brian4B (2 Jan 2006)

Banner Boy .............  put the shekels on Clare!


----------



## babydays (8 Jan 2006)

H ow does telestunt manage to be so cheap for international calls?
Is there any catch?


----------



## Guest107 (8 Jan 2006)

No catch at all been using them for years . 

Another option is budget for some international landline destinations where the call costs 4.92c eves and weekends , also no catch at all and no contract .

[broken link removed]

Their description below of their own service ...not mine. 



> *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]How much does it cost:-[/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]It costs the same as making an Irish National call![/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]For example, if you are using Eircom as your provider, calls to *0818242526* are charged to the caller’s normal phone bill at 8.17c/min peak and 4.9c/min off-peak and weekend (_no international call charges are applied_). [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Itchy (8 Jan 2006)

UpTheBanner said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I've started to use www.blueface.ie (99 euro for ATA box plus 6 mths free calls to Irish landlines)


 
Eh, www.voipbuster.com give unlimited free calls to irish landlines (after you buy €10 credit)


----------



## hopalong (18 Feb 2007)

does the telestunt.ie operation still work,i get engaged tone when i dial the 1890 access code,and same when i diall 1520.


----------



## hopalong (18 Feb 2007)

does the telestunt.ie operation still work,i get engaged tone when i dial the 1890943123, access code,and same when i diall 1520.


----------



## Guest124 (18 Feb 2007)

[broken link removed]

- I use 1890 990 505 and call U.S. cell phone numbers for price of local call.


----------



## dublinsense (27 Feb 2007)

Yeah that telestunt number is dead, try using the one ken mentioned or *1890 944 715  *[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest124 (28 Feb 2007)

Dont use cheapchat for U.S.A. as it's not cheap -they charge National Rate!


----------



## BlueSpud (1 Mar 2007)

You can use SkypeOut for 1.7c / minute.


----------



## podgerodge (1 Mar 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> You can use SkypeOut for 1.7c / minute.




why would you pay 1.7cent a minute to use VOIP when you can dial from a landline (if you have one of course) for 1.26 cent a minute?


----------



## Guest124 (13 Sep 2007)

Anybody come across cheaper than Dialwise using landline or Internet?


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Sep 2007)

www.13434.ie

5c connection fee, but thereafter calls are 0c/min (or 0.5c) to landlines in [broken link removed].

I also use them for calls to Irish mobiles — 10c/min weekdays and 5c/min on the weekend.

No connection (geddit? )


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2007)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=28752


----------



## Guest124 (13 Sep 2007)

Yes 5c connection fee and then 0.5c per minute to ring a U.S. mobile number excellent - I might just take the plunge and register. I was using dialwise and before telestunt and before vartec and before spirit and the list goes on...


----------

